# Oculus Rift und Kurzsichtigkeit?



## Veralia (1. Juli 2018)

Hey zusammen,

ich überlege mir eine Oculus Rift zuzulegen. Aktuell gibt es ein Angebot die Rift + zwei Controller für 400 Euro zu kaufen.

Frage ist...

Ich bin kurzsichtig. -5 auf beiden Augen. Ist das ein Problem? Wenn meine Augen eh direkt vor dem Bildschirm sind und man - vielleicht wie bei anderen Brillen auch - noch ein wenig korrigieren kann, sollte das doch kein Problem sein, oder?

Andere Frage...

Ich interessiere mich für Spiele wie VR Chat, Beat Saber und sowas. Mit der Oculus sollte das ja kein Problem darstellen, auch Spiele auf Steam zu zocken, oder?

Und zuletzt die wichtigste Frage...

Mein aktueller PC:

1x Crucial MX100 256 GB
1x Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 3,4 GHZ
2x Crucial Ballistix Sport 8 GB, DDR 3-1600
1x Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H
1x Samsung SH-224DB
1x Sharkoon T28
1x LC Power Gold Series LC9550 500 Watt
1x MSI GTX 970 4G
1x EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO
1x Samsung Evo 850 250GB

Reicht das aus um mit der Oculus solche Spiele spielen zu können?


----------



## HisN (1. Juli 2018)

gute Frage,
ich hab -2,25 und auf der Vive ist das kein Problem. Ohne Brille bestens nutzbar.

Was wo ausreicht ist wie üblich: Von den Spielen und den angelegten Settings abhängig.
Es wird Spiele geben, die werden laufen, und es wird Spiele geben, die werden einbrechen, wenn Du die Supersampling-Option mal so richtig ausreizt.

Geh doch mal in Dich und mach aus der Pauschal-Keule ne Frage, die für uns Beantwortbar wird. Welche Games sollen es denn sein? Ultra-Settings? Low-Settings?


----------



## Veralia (1. Juli 2018)

Da ich bislang noch nicht viel mit VR zu tun hatte, kenne ich noch nicht ganz so viele Spiele.

Zwei Spiele die ich kenne und die mir super viel Spaß gemacht haben, alleine nur beim zusehen, sind Vr Chat und Beat Saber. Natürlich möchte ich in Zukunft auch weitere Titel ausprobieren, es bleibt ja nicht nur bei den zweien. 

Die Grafik muss nicht unbedingt auf max. geschraubt sein um mir zu gefallen. Selbst jetzt ohne VR Brille spiele ich meist auf Einstellungen Mittel bis Hoch. Hauptsache ist, dass die FPS im spielbaren Bereich bleiben und das Bild natürlich scharf ist, damit man keine Kopfschmerzen von bekommt.

Egoshooter oder wirklich grafisch sehr ansprechende Spiele würde ich (vorerst) wohl sowieso nicht mit VR spielen wollen. Es ist mehr ein schöner Zeitvertreib.


Reicht mein System denn wohl aus, um die genannten Spiele in ausreichend guter Qualität spielen zu können?


----------



## HisN (1. Juli 2018)

Ergänzung 
Oculus Rift - Brillenträger?


----------



## micha34 (1. Juli 2018)

Für die Rift gibts auch etwas grössere Masken,speziell für Brillenträger.
Rift hat aber auch kein Dioptrienausgleich und sicherlich grundsätzlich nicht für alle Brillenträger die ohne unter der Rift sind geeignet.
Es lässt sich nur die IPD (Augenabstand) einstellen.
Die Zusatzgläser dürften dann wohl Pflicht sein oder Kontaktlinsen.



Veralia schrieb:


> Und zuletzt die wichtigste Frage...
> 
> Mein aktueller PC:
> 
> ...



Arg grenzwertig.
Da laufen wirklich nur die einfachsten Sachen halbwegs brauchbar.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juli 2018)

Für die Skibrille habe ich sowas:
ALPINA PSO Skibrillen Clip-In LARGE transparent
Könnte auch in ein VR Headset passen.


----------



## Veralia (2. Juli 2018)

Ich werde es einfach mal probieren. Was habe ich zu verlieren? Danke euch allen.


----------



## onlygaming (2. Juli 2018)

Hab letztes Jahr auf der SimRacingExpo mit einer VR Brille gespielt, bin ebensfalls Kurzsichtig, konnte da keine Probleme feststellen. Wie du schon selbst sagst, verlieren kannst du nichts


----------



## Noxxphox (2. Juli 2018)

Ich bitte darum hier bitte auch deine Ergebnisse zu posten.
Habe eine Kumpel der mit PCs nicht al zuviel zu tun hat und mich im Laufe der letzten Woche genau wegen Kurzsichtigkeit und vr fragte. Ich konnte ihm dazu leider nix sagen, daher hoffe ich auf Erkenntnisse von dir  
Er ist nicht ganz so stark kurzsichtig mit 3,75 und 4,25 (soweit ich weiß, bin mir bei den Werten nicht 100% sicher). Jedenfalls definitiv unter 5 beide, das weiß ich.
Weil Tests und reviews sind eines, aber da wird auch gern geschönt. Unabhängige Meinung von einer Privatperson mit einer ähnlichen Kurzsichtigkeit wären bestimmt eine gute Info  
Vor allem da er eher der vorsichtige Käufer ist bis er sich relativ sicher ist.
Leider sind die vr Headsets samt Brille im mm paar Orte weiter defekt :/ er will es testen sobald es wieder verfügbar ist.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. Juli 2018)

Tendenziell dürfte die Optik der Vive besser für Kurzsichtige geeignet sein. Als Normalsichtiger kann ich keine konkreten Bezugswerte nennen, fokussiere bei der Rift aber generell auf eine größere Entfernung. Der reale Abstand zum Display spielt dabei nie eine Rolle, die Optiken verschieben den Fokuspunkt deutlich in die Ferne – sonst könnten ausschließlich stark Kurzsichtige damit spielen. Beim fotografieren von Bildschirminhalten verweigerte der Makromodus unserer Kamera bei beiden Headsets die Funktion, mit normaler Einstellung arbeitete der Autofokus dagegen selbst dann noch, wenn das Objektiv die Linsen bereits berührte. Bei normaler Studiofotografie kann der Makromodus dagegen selbst in 1,5 m Entfernung noch genutzt werden (wenn auch ohne Vorteile).


----------



## Veralia (4. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich melde mich noch einmal um euch eine Rückmeldung zu geben.


Ich habe gestern meine Oculus Rift erhalten und natürlich habe ich sie sofort ausprobiert. 
Erstmal ohne Brille. Ergebnis war Miserabel. Keine Chance auch nur die Schrift bei der Einrichtung der Brille zu lesen.

Danach habe ich vorsichtig versucht die Rift über meine normale Brille zu stülpen. Mit Erfolg. Mein Gestell passt drunter, wenn auch sehr knapp. Maße meines Gestells sind 13,5 x 4,5cm, also schon eine recht große Brille. 


Natürlich habe ich Angst die Gläser damit zu zerkratzen. Ich versuche vorsichtig zu sein. Sind da irgendwelche solche Vorfälle bekannt?
Habe gehört mit der Oculus Go soll es einen Gummiring oder sowas geben, der Brillenträgern hilft? 

Vielleicht gibt es sowas in der Art ja auch für die Rift. Falls wer was kennt, bitte bescheid geben!


Auch mein PC hat bislang in keinster Weise schlapp gemacht. Bislang getestet sind VRChat, Beat Saber, Jurassic World Blue (wobei das ja eher ein Kurzfilm ist) und ein Rollercoaster Simulator.

Bei dem Achterbahn Simulator musste ich mich fast übergeben. Ich habe es ein wenig übertrieben und mir gedacht "Ach was solls, wipp doch auf dem Stuhl gleich mit wenn es auf und abwärts geht!" - Großer Fehler.


Meine Erfahrungen mit dem VR... 

Es ist der Wahnsinn. Sowas habe ich noch nie erlebt. Ein völlig anderes Spielgefühl. Absolut empfehlenswert für Jeden es einmal auszuprobieren. Die kurze Einführung mit dem Robotor, die die Rift automatisch nach der Einrichtung startet hat mich schon unheimlich beeindruckt.


/Edit
Auf der Herstellerwebseite habe ich noch das hier gefunden.

Bevor du dein Oculus Rift-Headset zusammen mit einer Brille trägst, solltest du sicherstellen, dass der Rahmen deiner Brille maximal die folgenden Maße für Breite und Höhe hat:

Breite: 142 mm
Höhe: 50 mm
So trägst du dein Headset zusammen mit einer Brille:

Lockere die seitlichen Einstellriemen und dann den oberen Riemen.
Schiebe die On-Ear-Kopfhörer nach außen.
Setze dein Headset von vorne nach hinten auf
Ziehe die seitlichen Einstellriemen und dann den oberen Riemen fest.
Ziehe die On-Ear-Kopfhörer über deine Ohren.
So nimmst du dein Headset mit Brille ab:

Lockere die seitlichen Einstellriemen und dann den oberen Riemen.
Ziehe das Headset mit beiden Händen nach vorne ab
Hinweis: Sollte deine Brille nicht in dein Headset passen oder die Gläser der Brille die Linsen der Rift berühren, raten wir dir, deine Brille abzusetzen, wenn du deine Rift benutzt.


----------



## Jibbomat (6. Juli 2018)

Hi.

Bei VRoptiker gibt es Linseneinsätze für die Rift.

Was ich so gelesen habe, durchaus Positiv.


----------



## Veralia (6. Juli 2018)

Inzwischen habe ich mir auch solche bestellt. Einfach zur Sicherheit. Ich will die Brille nicht zerkratzen. Eine Reparatur der VR Brille ist sicher teurer als solche Linsen vom Optiker.


----------

